# my first fake background



## BloodRunsCold (May 20, 2013)

ok so I rushed it a bit but damn those wd's are lovin it


----------



## NickGeee (May 20, 2013)

Very nice, are those EWD's in there?


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 20, 2013)

I was told that there gippslandxeastern many people are against that sort of thing but they cool sorry bout the small image still working the photo uploads out


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 24, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> I was told that there gippslandxeastern many people are against that sort of thing but they cool sorry bout the small image still working the photo uploads out



Interesting... I didn't realize there was a x between the two species... Going to make for a pretty cool water dragon... Keep us posted on how they progress (great colours & attributes I expect)


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 25, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Interesting... I didn't realize there was a x between the two species... Going to make for a pretty cool water dragon... Keep us posted on how they progress (great colours & attributes I expect)



im pretty sure that's what I was told so hectic at reptile shows unless there mixed species but yeh I will keep posted I see a blue colouration in two of them and the other dominant one I suspect is a male is like a light pale colouration like you will see in the Gippsland with a real easty look of green so that's just my opinion so far but we will see they are really outgoing lizards always on the move so I don't see any problems as far as hybridization goes people say it creates a weak bloodline don't they


----------

